# Guinea Pig Run, need opinions!



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I posted a few months ago about adding some cavvys to the family, but its only now I have finally gotten the whole back garden into order, was so overgrown and wild!

Anyway i have an area roughly 17ft x 8ft which i was hoping to make into a wee area for my cavvys. The largest run i can find is only 7ft tho  Does anyone know where to get a bigger run or panels to make one? Im crap at DIY and OH wont make it as this is my thing and he is "leaving me to it" 

Also some runs i have seen only have sides but im not sure if this would be safe with cats etc during the day, should i get a totally covered one?

x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

You can buy avery panels on ebay or 7 ft metal runs that you can join together on zooplus
sorry using phone else I would add links lol


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Our guinea pigs lived in an old chicken coop with a run attatched. Maybe that's an option?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I would go for aviary panels off ebay as lil miss suggested, your can nail these together and add hinges to make a lid


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hi starlite the happy hutch company will make a run for you any size. 

the only thing with huge runs is the roofs need support, so joining up a couple of trixie runs isnt a bad idea for the cost. If youve the money avery panels would be much better for cleaning out etc.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

You can join two runs together, that's what I did. I'll post a picture in a second.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

SORRY PICTURES ARE BIG! 

Here's mine, two runs joined!  Just unscrew the ends of each run, unscrew the wire and screw the ends back on without the wire and join them together.










Make sure they are well bolted if you choose to do this method to prevent other animals getting in!


----------

